# My Astra VXR Update



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Well it's been about 8 months since selling the ST. Still missing some things of the ST! As some of you know I brought a Astra VXR. So I thought it would be nice and come back and update on whats been done on it 

First weekend with the VXR, all cleaned and waxed


























First up, brakes - EBC yellow










Then Audio

Alpine X200 + Blaupunk Sub


















Then it was off to the GB Rally
















 

Then little mods:

Corsa VXR surround



















Blue Burg Stickers


























ITG Filter









Red Vs


















Engine bay with blue Samcos & Oil Breather box with Sainless rocker cover bolts:


























Opel Plate Surrounds = German Plates


















Carbon Fibre Dipped Mirrors:


















Rear Anti Roll Bar (best mod ever)


















VXRacing stickers


























Blue SMD Conversion (superb mod!!)

Before - all orange










Now!
Lights off:









On(VXR sticker replaced by the nurburgring sticker):









































































Magnex Pre Cat pipe:


















What it sounds from outside:





Inside with exhaust backfire






































Tardis, Merenza 106 done by hand and waxed with Collinite 915 with Z8


























































Latest Mod:

Hella Bi-Xenon Lights









































Taken today at a Wales VXR meet









Me and Local friend in his burg VXR leaving meet 









To Come:
Rear chrome strip painted in Arden blue
DapR Springs
Remus full exhaust
Re Map

Hope you enjoyed the read, comments welcome :thumb:

P.S. More pics on page 4 & 6

Trist


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice new motor mate and fair play, I see a lot of these on the roads nowadays and it's usually from the rear..........:thumb:

Some nice mods there and looks like it's well looked after...........:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very nice car you have there :thumb:


----------



## bboy (May 24, 2009)

awesome car, love the smd conversion to blue


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks guys. Updated post, I pressed submit before I finished, new headlamps added


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Looking good mate. Haveto say I don't mind the vxrs. What's traction like???


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cheers 

Its pretty good, not as bad as the press say! My fronts need replacing(some cheap tyres were fitted at dealer), as it's getting very unpredictable up front now.

More pics added


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Toyo R888's mate. Not so good in the wet but in the dry you'll fall out the door before they loose grip LOL.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

lol, I'll need Dap R springs before that


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Stunning Tristram
It's a credit to you!
Well done sir, subtle mods....just as they should be.:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Love this car!

Nice mods as well.


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Lovely mods you have done, nice and subtle.

I do like the look of Astra VXR's, very aggressive looking....

Great finish on the car as well..and by hand :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks Simon(handicap) :thumb:

And thanks guys for your comments


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

R32-Simon said:


> Toyo R888's mate. Not so good in the wet but in the dry you'll fall out the door before they loose grip LOL.


I wouldn't get 888's on everyday wheels, they will be gone in about 4000miles and they are around £160 a pop

EDIT: forgot to say, the car looks excellent, my favourite mod has to be the proper Xenon conversion, looks much better than HID's :thumb: also are they the standard vauxhall xenon headlamps? if so do they have auto-adjust or not?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

hallett said:


> I wouldn't get 888's on everyday wheels, they will be gone in about 4000miles and they are around £160 a pop
> 
> EDIT: forgot to say, the car looks excellent, my favourite mod has to be the proper Xenon conversion, looks much better than HID's :thumb: also are they the standard vauxhall xenon headlamps? if so do they have auto-adjust or not?


Cheers :thumb:

These are standard Vauxhall headlamps, their not true AFLs so they dont turn with steering nor self level. As you need to change looms which gets very expensive. But I can adjust them in the car  These lamps are the ones the Police fit to some of their Vauxhalls if they didn't get fitted at factory


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Skyliner34 said:


> Cheers :thumb:
> 
> These are standard Vauxhall headlamps, their not true AFLs so they dont turn with steering nor self level. As you need to change looms which gets very expensive. But I can adjust them in the car  These lamps are the ones the Police fit to some of their Vauxhalls if they didn't get fitted at factory


glad to see it has been done the proper way then, i dont think xenons look right without the projecter style lamps


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

22mpg sounds awesome , nice mods


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice mate, how do you find the stereo ? been looking at that one myself


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

cleancar said:


> very nice mate, how do you find the stereo ? been looking at that one myself


Really good, I had the X100 in my ST, the X200 is the same model with just no colour screen. :thumb:



illeagalhunter said:


> 22mpg sounds awesome , nice mods


Cheers  I get more than 22mpg usually, it usually hovers around 28-32mpg.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

get looking vxr and in the best colour, i like the idea of the retro fit xenons too, and no faffing around with headlamp washer etc.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks great, i love that colour


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Some very nice 'subtle' mods, especially the interior 'blue' lights - so much better then standard :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks absolutely fantastic mate :argie:

LOVE the interior and the colours. Nice Alpine unit too


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks nice mate.

How do you rate the VXR vs the ST?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cheers guys :thumb: Your kind comments is welcome :thumb:



MatrixGuy said:


> That looks absolutely fantastic mate :argie:
> 
> LOVE the interior and the colours. Nice Alpine unit too


It is a good unit, isn't it 



Andy_RX8 said:


> Looks nice mate.
> 
> How do you rate the VXR vs the ST?


Totally different car, bearing in mind I had the Fiesta ST. Fiesta ST was more fun down narrow b roads, the VXR is affected terribly by little bumps and camber angles. 
The rear anti roll bar helps a lot! Totally different car! 

But I love the VXR so much more. It's the longest car I've kept, so I must like something about it 

The eagle eyed among us might of noticed a crack in my front splitter! I've just repaired the front splitter today. Excellent job


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

You have made some brilliant mods to your car... they're the kind of mods i like doing, just little touches which make the car stand out from the crowd with those in the know. I'm not into big body kits. 

The finish looks great too, as mentioned, a really well looked after car!


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

The smd colour changes makes the world of difference to the interior! I've never seen that before, looks so much more classy!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Very good indeed and some nice tasteful mods there :thumb:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Very nice! The blue lights inside really set it off  Lovely car


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

Lovely. I do like the Astra VXR


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry to bump an oldish thread. Just a another quick update on the old VXR

I've gone spray can mad this weekend. Decided to paint the boot strip Adren blue and the black gloss the front gill and fog light surrounds.



















All done, bar VXR badge 










Front



















New pics taken today with badge on, you also see the gloss black rear bumper inserts shining too 




























Need to do the bottom grill next in gloss back and will paint the disk hubs in grey and stick some VXR caliper decals on 

Hope you like  :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks very good!

Surely you didnt get a finish/shine like that out of rattle cans in your garage at home??

If you did I'm extremely impressed!!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Love the mods, very cool. I was comprehensively overhauled by a white one of these last week, sounded fierce as well, definitely some induction / exhaust mods!!!:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks lads for your comments 

Ryan, I did use Halfords rattle cans. Much better finish than I expected 

dubnut, you must of come across the VXR Burg edition, it's got a full Remus exhaust system. Very tasty


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

lol, yeh did it have burg chequers down it? motor loosk crackign by the way credit to ya


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Cracking finish if that was done by can, you have skills !


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cheers guys


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Good call on the colour coding. The chrome looks nasty.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Your right, looked nasty in the sun, came out all weird colours, tried everything to polish it up, so got peed off with it!

Oh also forgot, I've got some break ducts coming and Vauxhall Insignia fan washer jets coming this week.

And I installed some LED rear plate bulbs and front LED sidelights.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Love it

Love the blue conversion - Looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Looking good mate :thumb: Nice an subtle


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

How did you go about changing the interior lights to blue? I'd love to do something like that in my car...


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Theres a guy on the VXR forum named Daz, he does dash conversions. Hes done other cars like Focus RS too


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

You know what I think. Utter rubbish   

Seriously, it looks like a stunning job, especially the front grille for me :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I love the blue lighting mod, have you got a guide on doing that?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks you two 

Mother-Goose, there isnt a guide. I got some guy called Daz from the VXR forum to do mine. You can buy kits off ebay, but you need a good soldering iron so you dont burn the board, and the LEDs & SMDs are really tiny!!!


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Stunning, love the bixenon conversion and the paintjob, fantastic finish from a rattle can you should be proud.


----------



## Kerrzinho (Oct 30, 2007)

Liking the subtle little changes you've made. They make a big difference.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thank you guys  Got some VXR brake caliper decals today too. Will post pics on weekend 

Can I just say thank you to the 3 who said thank you on my first post. So nice of you  :thumb:


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Love the VXRs, especially with nice subtle mods like yours. Spot on.

What process did you use for the grilles? Did you get sanding in all the little holes etc?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cheers buddy 

No I didn't sand it, I found it was rough enough anyway. So I just cleaned it down throughly & plastic primed it until it was even, then gloss black over it. The white plastic primer is good, as you can see where you've missed.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Time for more mods.

First up are Insignia washer jets. Very easy to install, and works a treat 










Secondly, this, can you spot it? 





































Hope you like


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice job on the calipers and the washer jets, only reminds me how I want a stoptech bbk though


----------



## dtw (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello, Would you please inform where can I find the Nurburgring stickers to wear or where to buy? 
Thank you.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Just seen the updates here. Looking really good. Liking the backend in particular the colour coding. 

Stunning


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Nice job on the calipers and the washer jets, only reminds me how I want a stoptech bbk though


Get saving buddy 



dtw said:


> Hello, Would you please inform where can I find the Nurburgring stickers to wear or where to buy?
> Thank you.


Hi,

I searched using ebay 'nurburgring sticker' And I e-mailed the sellers that was selling the design I had to see if they could do custom sizes and different colours. I couldn't find the seller I brought mine off a few months ago. And I brought them from them outside of ebay so I dont have them in my feedback page either!



CupraRcleanR said:


> Just seen the updates here. Looking really good. Liking the backend in particular the colour coding.
> 
> Stunning


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## s28nhb (Aug 25, 2008)

I would like a VXR next,very smart.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey Trist the car looks mega dude. Im going to look into the washer jets myself.

Daz will be pleased to see his smd conversion done on your car and his carbon wing mirrors he made for you , just wondering if he is going to attempt to do the smd,s on the R35 Gtr , i bet he will. 
Stunning example of a vxr and a credit to you and the work you,ve put in.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

s28nhb said:


> I would like a VXR next,very smart.


You wont be disappointed, I had a EP3 Type R too  



vxrmarc said:


> Hey Trist the car looks mega dude. Im going to look into the washer jets myself.
> 
> Daz will be pleased to see his smd conversion done on your car and his carbon wing mirrors he made for you , just wondering if he is going to attempt to do the smd,s on the R35 Gtr , i bet he will.
> Stunning example of a vxr and a credit to you and the work you,ve put in.


Thank you very much Marc! :thumb:

Daz made a wonderful job on his SMDs an the wing mirrors. Bargain price too for the mirrors  I turned up at the SMD conversion day with £300, spent most on the SMDs, and what I had left Daz accepted for the mirrors, which wasn't a lot :thumb:

I think he will do the SMDs on the GT-R, will be an interesting sight!


----------

